# Which wheels



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there

My new 595 ultra frame has arrived and can't decide on which wheels to go with, I have a pair of zipp 606 which I normally use on my tt set-up which look very bling and are very light but may have problems when it comes to crosswinds. I have seen some FSA rd 800 at half price in a sale are they any good?
I need to choose a wheelset that does justice to the frame any ideas, I race mainly crits and short rr's no hilly courses.

cheers


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

FSA wheels have extremely bad reputations. Their HQ is not to far from me in Woodinville WA., so I would normally want to endorse a local company, and I like all their other components, but have read too much negative stuff about their wheels.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I had borrowed my Rolf wheels to a friend for a race, and a friend that works at a shop invited me on a ride. I explained that I didn't have my wheels, he borrowed me a set of Easton EA90 SL wheels. I ordered a set a few days later because I was that impressed. The hubs were really smooth, the wheels were reasonably light and they were nice and stiff laterally. The EA90SLX is lighter, but the SL's were for me.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting review

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32909


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a pair of the Reynolds MV32 carbon clinchers that I was able to obtain used on Craigslist for $900, which isn't that bad of a price, all things considered. It's a very sturdy wheel with a decent profile section that feels as stable in the crosswinds as my Dura Ace 7800 wheelset, which is about Ksyrium like in rim depth. 

All things considered, I'd recommend it. They're a lot stiffer than the 7800s and seem pretty stout for a carbon wheelset (although I did pop a spoke over the summer). Braking of course is a bit of a ***** compared to an aluminum rim and getting the clincher over the rim's beefed up carbon wall is not something I'd want to do on the side of the road.


----------

